# refrigerating bananas - what happens if you do?



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I always heard you NEVER refrigerate a banana. 

Why not?  What's going to happen?

It's in the high 90s in Rome and the bananas i bought green three days ago are completely black.  I can understand if you refrigerate and then leave them out - they tend to turn color in a weird and unpleasant way (still green on top, black underneath) - but what if you get them to the perfect ripeness and then refrigerate?  what will happen?

I would like to be able to buy them once for the week. 

thanks


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's what I do: First, let the bananas ripen at room temperature. Once they are ripe, then put them in the refrigerator--this slows further ripening. Yes, the peels will turn dark, but the fruit will still be good. In my experience, this gives the bananas a few extra days before the inevitable /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gifbanana bread/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif. In my estimation, your timetable of one week should be nicely accommodated.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Many people leave banannas out in a fruit bowl with other fruit.This wilol ripen them as well as other fruits faster If apples in the mix. The apples throw ethelene gas which is used to open flowers and ripen fruit.  Keep bananas suspended off table and in an air conditioned place.


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

> Many people leave banannas out in a fruit bowl with other fruit.This wilol ripen them as well as other fruits faster If apples in the mix. The apples throw ethelene gas which is used to open flowers and ripen fruit. Keep bananas suspended off table and in an air conditioned place.


Interesting tip Chefedb. Are apples the only fruits that throw the ethylene gas?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

chefedb said:


> Many people leave banannas out in a fruit bowl with other fruit.This wilol ripen them as well as other fruits faster If apples in the mix. The apples throw ethelene gas which is used to open flowers and ripen fruit. Keep bananas suspended off table and in an air conditioned place.


Yeah, Chefedb - wouldn't i LOVE an air conditioned place. It's hot here and i have no air conditioning.



GourmetM said:


> Interesting tip Chefedb. Are apples the only fruits that throw the ethylene gas?


No, interestingly enough, it;s bananas that I;ve always heard are the tops for exuding this gas. In fact, to ripen avocados in record time, i put them in a paper bag with a banana. But here the problem is heat, 90 degrees means most of my fruit rots in two days if it's out.


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

The plot thickens. Here's a site that lists more ethylene producing foods:

http://www.subzero-wolf.com/kitchen-design-plans/tipsdetail.aspx?productid=8&tid=1&oid=9

Who knew?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Siduri - I know your dilemma.  It gets that hot in summer here too and the bananas don't last all that long.  Once they start to blacken I tend to slice them up, toss in lemon juice, flat freeze on a tray in the freezer, bag up.  Then I'll use them for smoothies with yoghurt.  Bung them in the blender with a bit of sugart, big splodge of greek yoghurt, splash of vanilla essence, couple Tbsp of sugar, scoop of vanilla icecream, and WHIZZ.

Nice.  Can even add any other fruit you might have handy there such as apricots or peaches - even better.

Hope this helps.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, i know i can freeze them for these things - but I think i've had a fruit smoothie only when i drank the dregs of the ones  I used to do for the kids, and still do  for my granddaughter when she comes. 

But my problem is to have bananas to eat without having to go to the store every three days. 

Gourmetm, you might check your link - all i got was a site for refrigerators! 

Anyway, the problem is not to find what produces it, but to find a way to STOP it!!!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Oddly only ripening banannas will emit ethelene where as unripened are very sensitive to it. There are other fruits that emit ethelene but I do know when trying to open roses and other flowers, pro florest put them in plastic covering or bag and put a wedge of apple in with it.


----------



## simplycook (May 31, 2011)

When I place ripe bananas in the fridge it slows the ripening (even though the skin might get a little discoloured) and they remain good for eating or making cakes. I especially like to keep the green ones from ripening by placing them in the fridge - the skins might lose their nice green colour but the banana inside is untouched!


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

So all that stuff about not putting them in the fridge (anyone remember the chiquita banana ad?) is not because they become bad or taste bad, but for aesthetics?  yay!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Black bananas - my kids (now 18 and 19) still won't touch them, great big sigh here, but I'll eat them as long as they are  firmish.  Actually sweeter than what is seen as a normally ripe banana.


----------

